# Advice on creamed honey



## PeterP (Feb 5, 2014)

Granulation of honey is dependant on glucose/fructose ratios, moisture content, temperature, and a "seed" to allow the crystals to grow. Fine (small) seed grows fine crystals. Ideal temperature for crystalization is 57F. Colder slows it down and freezing stops it. Warmer slows it down and 90-100f may actually melt crystals.

You can remix the partially liquified honey to redistribute the crystals, and break them up. Then find a cool spot as close to 57f and wait. Std refigerator temp is too cool. 

Regards Peter


----------

